# Aspen's update



## aspen (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Mom and Dads, thank-you for all your support. Your messages have been 
Wonderful and heart felt, Aspen is bound to get better with all your support.
We brought her home tonight she wanted to jump into the car; she is so full of life you could never tell that she has so many things going on. We'll know more on Wednesday how her infection is doing, I feel that it is getting better, I can just feel it. She was in the hospital this time for five days getting IVs of antibiotics everyday. The downfall is that the drugs are hard on the kidneys so they have been testing her daily, so far so good.
We lost our Clavey at eight years old last June from Renal failure, he got sick on a Saturday and by Thursday his body was shutting down nothing we good do.
I miss him so much too; it’s like a double whammy. Clavey and Levi are together.
I will give an up date after Wednesday, fingers cross for good news.

Thinking of all of you and your beautiful Goldens
Karen

PS every picture we have of Clavey he is wet, he loved the water
:crossfing


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so glad that Aspen is feeling better, I wish her nothing but the best!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy she is doing better.She is a very pretty girl.Obviously she has a lot of fun with you.Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So glad to hear Aspen is doing better. I just read your story yesterday but couldn't respond because there were tears falling all over my keyboard. So sorry to hear about Clavey and Levi. Take care & give Aspen a big hug for me...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so glad that Aspen is home. It must be a little relief to have her home, eventhough it is bitttersweet. Our thoughts and prayers are with you
hugs

beth, moose, angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Aspen is feeling better and seems to be happy. I'm so sorry for your losses, I can't even imagine.:no:


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

wow....thats great news!! yayyyyyyy:dblthumb2 still keeping aspen close in prayer here. thanks for the update.

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and hoping that Aspen continues to get better.

I'm so sorry about Levi, just so sorry. Words cannot express how I felt reading your story...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just remember prayers and good thoughts are still coming your way!!! Skyler sends a big ol' lick to Aspen!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Praying everything works out ok.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Big hugs to Aspen - glad she's doing well enough to come home!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Give Aspen a few extra belly rubs from me. So glad she's doing better & is now home with you. I hope she continues to gain strength & do well.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So glad you were able to finally bring Aspen home. That is such good news. We will continue to pray for good prognosis for Aspen. The poor girl has been through so much. I am sure she is so happy to be home with you. Please keep us posted and let us know how you make out later today.


----------



## aspen (Mar 11, 2007)

*another update on Aspen*

Aspen had a check-up today at Sac Surg (Sacramento Surgical). She has a 
little hole in her leg that they have left open so they can cleanse the inside
where the infection is. They can see inside. Her Doctor found a piece of bone that was floating around in there.
They had to put her out again to remove it, were *hoping* this has been the cause of her infection not getting better, they also x-rayed her leg and her hip and the doctor likes what she saw. 
And she such a good girl, she’s a trooper.
Our hearts go out to all of you; I have also read your stories. I need to drink a lot of water, while I’m reading them. Have you seen the video done by Chances Mom? It’s beautiful, have the Kleenex ready.

Aspen sends lots of licks your way:yummy:


----------

